# Estes Park or Granby Colorado



## Skipper Scooby (Jun 20, 2014)

We're thinking about booking a trip to either Estes Park or Granby Colorado in either late spring or early summer, either next year or the next. We don't ski, so we would like to go after the snow is gone. I know we would go to Rocky Mountain National Park. Has anyone stayed at both resorts? Can anyone compare both areas? What are some other scenic places in either area?

Thanks in advance for your advice!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2014)

We live in Colorado, so I can attest to the weather in Colorado for spring, and believe me, Rocky Mountain National Park is not a guarantee for clear roads until at least Memorial Day.  This year it opened later.

For us, Granby is a snoozer area.


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 20, 2014)

We stayed in Estes Park 3 times and it was always the first week in June. 

The only snow was near Trail Ridge Road that goes over the divide. The road was well cleared of snow each time. 

It's one of our favorite National Parks, but because the scenic attractions are so far apart, we only stayed 3 days each time in motels. Last year we stayed in a Comfort Inn with a mountain view balcony.


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 20, 2014)

We were in Estes Park over Memorial Day weekend this year and have been to the WorldMark resort there several times.  Estes Park is a typical mountain tourist town with lots of shops and restaurants. For scenery I would rate it far above Granby.  Estes Park is surrounded by the mountains and the resort is in town on the banks of the Big Thompson river.  It is also just a few miles from the east entrance to Rocky Mountain National Park.  Depending on how early in the year you go, Trail Ridge Road may or may not be open.  They try to have it open by Memorial Day but the weather has to cooperate.  This year it opened about a week before Memorial Day but was closed again due to snow.  You could go only part way to the top when we were there.  In mid June it is a pretty safe bet that it would be open.  It is a beautiful drive that has been known to bother some visitors that are not used to driving mountain roads.

Granby is in a more open area of the Rocky Mountains.  We haven't stayed at the WorldMark resort there but we have driven past it to see what it looks like. The resort is a couple of miles outside of Granby.  Granby itself it a small town and doesn't have nearly as many things to do as Estes Park.  It is near Grand Lake which has more tourist activities, as well as Winter Park.  The west entrance to Rocky Mountain Park is about 20 miles from the resort. The last time we drove through Granby was in 2012.  The forest in that area has had some major damage caused by the pine tree beetles.  Many, many brown dead trees.

If you want to experience both you could sat a few days at each resort.  The Steamboat Springs resort isn't that far away either, about 80 miles over Rabbit Ears Pass from Granby.

If altitude is a consideration, the Estes Park resort is at 7,600 feet, the Granby resort is 8,000 feet, and Steamboat Springs is 6,800.  You will go much higher than that traveling to or between the resorts.  The top of Trail Ridge Road is over 12,000 feet.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2014)

Fred, you said it well.  

I would consider a few nights at Granby but only 2 or 3 at the most.  It's a beautiful resort.  We stopped there to look at it when we drove by last year.  

I would definitely go into town and eat at Maverick's two or three times.  The burgers are the best I have EVER had.  I am not exaggerating.  We had to wait for a table at 3 PM on a weekday.  It's that good.  

Looking forward to a drive through Rocky Mountain National Park in about two weeks.  Love that drive, and of course, it's Maverick's for lunch. 

Last year around early August we had rocky mountain bighorn sheep walking around our car when we parked to look at them.  It was quite an experience.  They are very curious about people.  

Love Estes Park, but we rarely stop.  Rick is not a shopper, and I apparently don't need fudge.


----------



## mecllap (Jun 20, 2014)

Skipper Scooby said:


> We're thinking about booking a trip to either Estes Park or Granby Colorado in either late spring or early summer, either next year or the next. We don't ski, so we would like to go after the snow is gone. I know we would go to Rocky Mountain National Park. Has anyone stayed at both resorts? Can anyone compare both areas? What are some other scenic places in either area?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice!!



Check out the web site for the Arapaho and Roosevelt National Forests, which surround RMNP:  http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...navid=null&cid=null&ttype=main&pname=Arapaho/

Estes Park gives you easy day trip to Boulder and Denver.  Winter Park near Granby is known for mountain biking.  The Arapaho Nat'l Rec Area is near Granby.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 23, 2014)

Skipper Scooby said:


> Has anyone stayed at both resorts? Can anyone compare both areas? What are some other scenic places in either area?



Much depends on what activities you enjoy.

Estes Park has, by far, the best tourist shopping opportunities and (in RMNP) the best views and the best hiking.  Estes Park also has the worst traffic.

Granby has the best fishing and the least amount of traffic, a golf course, and some rafting on the Colorado river, which would be outstanding in June.  If you want to get away from it all this is the place.  When I last stayed there in spring 2013, it was a 10 mile drive east on US 40 to get a signal from AT&T.  (I understand there is now a cell tower in the area, but have not been there to confirm it.)  There is an alpine slide and mountain biking at Winter Park, about 25 minutes east of Grandby.

As mentioned, Steamboat Springs would be worth considering -- good fishing in the area, good shopping in town and an alpine slide on Howelsen Hill, plus two hot springs resorts and golfing.

The WM units at Estes Park are just odd compared to other WM resorts -- not bad, just odd configurations, or sizes, or low ceilings.  Granby has grills on every deck and is the newest construction (IMO the best units of the three locations).  WM Steamboat Springs offers elevators and underground parking and the largest outdoor pool and spa areas; the carpeting was just replaced in buildings 5 &6 when we were there last spring, and maybe all the buildings.

You may run out of things to do if you stay 7 days at just one resort.  I suggest the Colorado Trifecta -- 2 days at Granby, 2 or 3 days at Steamboat Springs, and 2 or 3 days at Estes Park.  This way you can get away from it all first, and finish with the spectacular scenery in Estes Park.  If you start in Estes Park, the scenery on the remaining part of the trip will seem ho-hum.

Plan to spend the Fri. and Sat. nights of the week at WM Steamboat Springs.  Stay at WM Estes Park 2-3 days during Sun. - Thurs. in a 3 BR Deluxe unit (you will need to book at 13 months if you are staying in June).  The minimal additional points vs. a 1 or 2 bedroom is worth it, even for just a couple, if you are not travelling as a family (this is a real insider's tip -- you will understand when you get there).  Weekends in the 3 BR Deluxe is expensive.

If you are starting and ending in Denver, CO, then an itinerary might be Wed. and Thurs. in Granby, Fri. - Mon. at WM Steamboat Springs, and Mon. - Wed. or Thurs. at WM Estes Park.  Take the drive over Trail Ridge Road in RMNP that is the shortest drive between Granby/Steamboat Springs and Estes Park.  This itinerary would leave you wanting to spend just one more day at each location.


----------



## sparty (Jun 26, 2014)

You're right on the edge of ATT Wireless coverage at the Grandby resort.  If you go just slightly to the sw of the resort you move out of direct ATT coverage.  But you should have ATT service at the resort.


----------

